# من الذي مات علي الصليب هل هو الناسوت ام اللاهوت ام الاثنان معا



## mr.B (20 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مش عارف فاكرني و لا لأ
بس انا بقالي كتير مدخلتش المنتدي
كنت احيانا ادخل اقرأ مواضيع لكني لم اكن اسأل
عموما قرأت اشياء لم افهمها و ارجو ان تفهموها لي ببساطة لاني لست خبيرا و لست متخصصا بل انا لا زلت مبتديء و لا اعلم كثيرا عن المسيحية
سؤالي عن الصلب وجدته من بعض المسلمين
و هو من الذي مات علي الصليب هل هو الناسوت ام اللاهوت ام الاثنان معا ام ماذا ؟
و شكرا مقدما
​


----------



## Samir poet (20 يونيو 2012)

اهلا بيك واقولك الاجابة بختصار 
الناسوت فقط الذى مات
اما الاهوت فلما يتاثر بى شى


----------



## Strident (20 يونيو 2012)

الاثنان متحدان بﻻ امتزاج وﻻ اختﻻط وﻻ تغيير...وكذلك ﻻ يمكن الفصل بينهما...

لذلك يوجد ما يسمى تبادل الصفات...

الموت يقع على المسيح، بﻻهوته وناسوته...لكن بالطبع يتأثر الناسوت فقط...

اقدم وافضل مثال لذلك، الفحم المشتعل....يمكنك ان تخبط عليه....ما يصدر صوت هو الفحم، وليس الحرارة التي فيه....ومع ذلك، الفحم المشتعل كله وقع عليه الفعل


----------



## mr.B (20 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الاثنان متحدان بﻻ امتزاج وﻻ اختﻻط وﻻ تغيير...وكذلك ﻻ يمكن الفصل بينهما...
> 
> لذلك يوجد ما يسمى تبادل الصفات...
> 
> ...


طب لو الاثنان متحدان و الموت وقع علي الاثنين(اللاهوت و الناسوت)فكيف لم يتاثر اللاهوت اي هل مات اللاهوت ام الناسوت؟
معلش استحملوني


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 يونيو 2012)

*


mr.B قال:




طب لو الاثنان متحدان و الموت وقع علي الاثنين(اللاهوت و الناسوت)فكيف لم يتاثر اللاهوت اي هل مات اللاهوت ام الناسوت؟
معلش استحملوني

أنقر للتوسيع...

ركز معايا

دلوقتي لو معاك قطعة حديد محماه علي نار واصبحت من النار لونه احمر وضربت علي الحديد بشي صلب
هل ضربت علي الحديد فقط 
ام النار فقط
ام الاثنين

طبعا الاثنين

طيب مين اتاثر من الضرب
الحديد فقط
ولا النار فقط
ولا الاتنين

طبعا الحديد فقط لان النار لن تتاثر بالضرب
ولكن كانت متحده بالحديد

فهمت الفكرة

الموت وقع علي الناسوت متحد بالاهوت ولكن لم يتاثر الاهوت 

*


----------



## DAWOODx (20 يونيو 2012)

*لو  حضرتك مت جسدك بس اللى ايموت  ولا روحك ايضا ؟*


----------



## خادم البتول (21 يونيو 2012)

mr.B قال:


> طب لو الاثنان متحدان و الموت وقع علي الاثنين(اللاهوت و الناسوت)فكيف لم يتاثر اللاهوت اي هل مات اللاهوت ام الناسوت؟
> معلش استحملوني





  الموت ببساطة ـ الموت عموما ـ هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد. بالمثل عندما مات السيد المسيح فارق الروح الجسد. لكن اتحاد ناسوته بلاهوته لم يتوقف لحظة واحدة، ولا طرفة عين، وعليه ظل اللاهوت متحدا بالروح كما ظل أيضا متحدا بالجسد، *كل على حدة*. لذلك بقوة اللاهوت انطلق هذا الروح يحرر الأبرار ويفتح الفردوس، كما أن الجسد أيضا بقوة اللاهوت ظل في القبر سليما لا يقربه الفساد أو التحلل حتى قام في اليوم الثالث. 

  اللاهوت إذن لم يفارق الناسوت أبدا، لا قبل الصلب ولا أثناءه ولا بعده، كما أن اللاهوت لم يمت لأنه أبدا لا يموت، بل هذا محض عبث وتناقض. لذلك فالمهم هو أولا فهمك وفكرتك عن اللاهوت نفسه: اللاهوت ليس هو "الرب الكبير" في السماء الذي اتحد مع ناسوت "الرجل الصغير" على الأرض. أبدا، ليس هذا ما نقول. بل نقول إن اللاهوت في السماء وفي الأرض وفي كل الوجود، الآن ودائما وإلى الأبد. من ثم لا يعني اتحاد الناسوت باللاهوت أن الله "تحيز" أو "تحدد" فقط في هذا الجسد، يحيا بحياته ويموت بموته، *حاشا*، بل ما زال اللاهوت في كل مكان، وكما كان ويكون دائما. مثال ذلك ـ كما شرح أحد الآباء تباركت ذكراه ـ هو الإرسال التليفزيوني الذي يوجد في كل مكان حولك: جهازك الصغير المحدود يستقبل هذا الإرسال كاملا، صوتا وصورة، كلمات وأصوات وموسيقى وألوان، لكن هذا لا يعني أن الإرسال "تحدد" في جهازك فقط واختفي من الوجود حولك. كذلك هنا: يبقي اللاهوت قائما كاملا، في كل مكان وزمان، رغم اتحاده بهذا الناسوت المتحيز المحدود مكانا وزمانا.


  أرجوك اسأل كيف شئت، لأننا بالعكس ندعو الناس دائما أن يسألوا أولا في المواقع المسيحية ثم يذهبوا بعد ذلك إلى حيث يريدون، ولأن التشويه العمدي الذي استمر عبر القرون ـ وما زال ـ هو ما يجعل هذه الحقائق تبدو صعبة الفهم بينما تجدها بالأحرى يسيرة ـ على الأقل معظمها ـ  لو أنك تلقيتها من أصحابها، فقط بشرط أن تتحرر أولا من هذا التشويه وأن تكون محايدا. *الله ليس لغزا كما جعله البشر. الله أسهل وأوضح وأقرب وأجمل ما في كل هذا الوجود*!


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 يونيو 2012)

> من الذي مات علي الصليب هل هو الناسوت ام اللاهوت ام الاثنان معا ام ماذا ؟


ليس الناسوت فقط
ولا اللاهوت فقط
وللا الأثنان معاً

الذى مات هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت بدون أختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحالة و اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 يونيو 2012)

> طب لو الاثنان متحدان و الموت وقع علي الاثنين(اللاهوت و الناسوت)


الموت وقع على الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت مش على الاتنين يا عزيزى 


> فكيف لم يتاثر اللاهوت


لإن اللاهوت عو الطبيعة الإلهية و الطبيعة الإلهية لا تتأثر و لكن هذا لا يمنع انها متحدة بالناسوت و الناسوت متحد بها , و الناسوت المتحد بها هو الذى مات


> هل مات اللاهوت ام الناسوت؟


الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت


> معلش استحملوني


ولا يهمك أخى الحبيب انت منورنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2012)

من الموسوعة اللاهوتية لمثلث الرحمات الأنبا إغريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيك واتمنى ان تعرف حقيقة المسيحية واسال كما تريد وسوف تجد اجابات مقنعة جدا


----------



## أَمَة (21 يونيو 2012)

*تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى*

*من الذي مات علي الصليب هل هو الناسوت ام اللاهوت ام الاثنان معا*

*وذلك من أجل مرجعية افضل للبحث في المواضيع المتشابهة*​


----------



## mr.B (21 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> ركز معايا
> 
> دلوقتي لو معاك قطعة حديد محماه علي نار واصبحت من النار لونه احمر وضربت علي الحديد بشي صلب
> ...


شكرا علي الرد 
لكن في مثل الحديد 
الحديد لم يمتزج بالنار 
بل تغيرت خواص الحديد  اليس كذلك ام ان المقصود بالمثل شيء اخر انا لم افهمه?!


DAWOODx قال:


> *لو  حضرتك مت جسدك بس اللى ايموت  ولا روحك ايضا ؟*


الجسد طبعا


خادم البتول قال:


> الموت ببساطة ـ الموت عموما ـ هو انفصال الروح عن الجسد. بالمثل عندما مات السيد المسيح فارق الروح الجسد. لكن اتحاد ناسوته بلاهوته لم يتوقف لحظة واحدة، ولا طرفة عين، وعليه ظل اللاهوت متحدا بالروح كما ظل أيضا متحدا بالجسد، *كل على حدة*. لذلك بقوة اللاهوت انطلق هذا الروح يحرر الأبرار ويفتح الفردوس، كما أن الجسد أيضا بقوة اللاهوت ظل في القبر سليما لا يقربه الفساد أو التحلل حتى قام في اليوم الثالث.
> 
> اللاهوت إذن لم يفارق الناسوت أبدا، لا قبل الصلب ولا أثناءه ولا بعده، كما أن اللاهوت لم يمت لأنه أبدا لا يموت، بل هذا محض عبث وتناقض. لذلك فالمهم هو أولا فهمك وفكرتك عن اللاهوت نفسه: اللاهوت ليس هو "الرب الكبير" في السماء الذي اتحد مع ناسوت "الرجل الصغير" على الأرض. أبدا، ليس هذا ما نقول. بل نقول إن اللاهوت في السماء وفي الأرض وفي كل الوجود، الآن ودائما وإلى الأبد. من ثم لا يعني اتحاد الناسوت باللاهوت أن الله "تحيز" أو "تحدد" فقط في هذا الجسد، يحيا بحياته ويموت بموته، *حاشا*، بل ما زال اللاهوت في كل مكان، وكما كان ويكون دائما. مثال ذلك ـ كما شرح أحد الآباء تباركت ذكراه ـ هو الإرسال التليفزيوني الذي يوجد في كل مكان حولك: جهازك الصغير المحدود يستقبل هذا الإرسال كاملا، صوتا وصورة، كلمات وأصوات وموسيقى وألوان، لكن هذا لا يعني أن الإرسال "تحدد" في جهازك فقط واختفي من الوجود حولك. كذلك هنا: يبقي اللاهوت قائما كاملا، في كل مكان وزمان، رغم اتحاده بهذا الناسوت المتحيز المحدود مكانا وزمانا.
> 
> ...


افهم من كلام حضرتك ان حتي بعد الموت ظل اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت و بالروح معا
و مثل الارسال التليفزيوني فهمته واضح جدا شكرا لك:flowers:


Abdel Messih قال:


> ليس الناسوت فقط
> ولا اللاهوت فقط
> وللا الأثنان معاً
> 
> الذى مات هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت بدون أختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحالة و اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> من الموسوعة اللاهوتية لمثلث الرحمات الأنبا إغريغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى


الموت وقع علي المسيح بمفارقة الروح للجسد جميل
و اين كان اللاهوت هل كان متحدا بالجسد و لكنه لم يمت ام اتحد بالروح؟



حبيب يسوع قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بيك واتمنى ان تعرف حقيقة المسيحية واسال كما تريد وسوف تجد اجابات مقنعة جدا


شكرا لك
ان شاء الله اسأل في كل شيء حتي افهم المسيحية من اهلها بدلا من السؤال في منتديات غير مسيحية و تعطيني معلومات خاطئة


أمة قال:


> *تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى*
> 
> *من الذي مات علي الصليب هل هو الناسوت ام اللاهوت ام الاثنان معا*
> 
> *وذلك من أجل مرجعية افضل للبحث في المواضيع المتشابهة*​


شكرا لحضرتك علي التعاون
معلش هو انا هتعبكم شوية لاني مش هفهم من اول مرة و خصوصا اني تقريبا معرفش حاجة عن المسيحية 
و ايضا لظروق وقتي فانا لا اتواجد الا في هذا الوقت ليلا
و شكرا لكم


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2012)

mr.B قال:


> شكرا علي الرد
> لكن في مثل الحديد
> الحديد لم يمتزج بالنار
> بل تغيرت خواص الحديد  اليس كذلك ام ان المقصود بالمثل شيء اخر انا لم افهمه?!


 
اللاهوت أيضا لم يمتزج بالناسوت. بل اتحد معه دون امتزاج أو إختلاط أو تغيير.
 
أعجبني قولك تغيرت خواص الحديد. أنت فعلا أصبت في العمق.

لهذا السبباتحد الإله مع البشر ليغير طبيعة البشر. لذلك عندما يتعمد المؤمن ينزل في ماء المعمودية إنسانا عتيقا ويصعد منها إنسانا جديدا لابسا المسيح.



mr.B قال:


> الموت وقع علي المسيح بمفارقة الروح للجسد جميل
> و اين كان اللاهوت هل كان متحدا بالجسد و لكنه لم يمت ام اتحد بالروح؟



 
اللاهوت كان دائما مع النسوت ولكن بدون إمتزاج أو إختلاط  أو تغيير كما قلت سابقا.



mr.B قال:


> شكرا لك
> ان شاء الله اسأل في كل شيء حتي افهم المسيحية من اهلها بدلا من السؤال في منتديات غير مسيحية و تعطيني معلومات خاطئة


 
هذا هو كلام من يبحث عن الحق. أثني عل تفكيرك السليم. أنت لست بعيدا عن الخلاص.



mr.B قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك علي التعاون
> معلش هو انا هتعبكم شوية لاني مش هفهم من اول مرة و خصوصا اني تقريبا معرفش حاجة عن المسيحية
> و ايضا لظروق وقتي فانا لا اتواجد الا في هذا الوقت ليلا
> و شكرا لكم


 
العفو مستر ب. هذا واجبنا.
لا يهمك الوقت. ادخل وقت ما تشاء وستجد الأجوبة. خذ وقتك وأقرأ بتمعن وأسأل وقت ما تشاء.

ستصل الى الحق بقدر ما أنت تسعى اليه.

الرب معك ينور قلبك وعقلك


----------



## Strident (22 يونيو 2012)

التغيير هنا كلمة خطيرة جداً....


الحديد ظل صلباً.....والحرارة او النار لم تتغير...

مهم جداً ان نؤكد على ان المسيح واحد، ولكن ناسوته وﻻهوته ظﻻ كاملين...بﻻ امتزاج وﻻ اختﻻط وﻻ تغيير...

الفصل او الامتزاج ينفي اساس المسيحية:

الوحدة بين الإله وبين البشر....

الفصل بينهما يؤدي لمنع هذه الوحدة...وكذلك المزج...حيث يخرج شيء جديد، وبالتالي ليس اتحاداً بين الإله وبين البشر...



لذلك كان المسيح يجوع، وينام، بل وينمو ويصلي كإنسان كامل...ﻻ ينقص شيء...وهو في ذات الوقت الإله السرمدي


----------



## خادم البتول (22 يونيو 2012)

mr.B قال:


> افهم من كلام حضرتك ان حتي بعد الموت ظل اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت و بالروح معا




الرائعة *أمــة* قامت بالرد على كل ما جئت به عدا هذا السطر، الذي تركته فيما يبدو لضعفي، ولكن ليتها ردت عليه أيضا. لو أنها فعلت لكان ذلك بالعكس يسعدني، وعليه أطلب منها فضلا إذا استمر الحوار أن ترد عني، فأنا بالأحرى منها أتعلم. إنما أردت فقط أن أتعرض مباشرة لمفهوم "الموت" ذاته، لأنني نادرا ما أرى ذلك في الرد على هذا السؤال الشهير، رغم أن هذا الذي أقول هو نفسه ليس جديدا، بل هو بالنص في القسمة السريانية: "هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد وذبح وانحنى بالصليب وانفصلت نفسه من جسده، إذ لاهوته لم ينفصل قط لا من نفسه ولا من جسده".




> حتي بعد الموت ظل اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت و بالروح معا


لا يا أخي الحبيب: لا تفصل الناسوت عن الروح. ما هو الناسوت؟ الناسوت هو الجسد والروح معا. أي إنسان في هذا العالم هو جسد + روح. أنت شخصيا جسد + روح. (في دراسة كتابية أعمق نرى أن الإنسان جسد + نفس + روح، لكن للتبسيط سنقف الآن عند الجسد والروح فقط). نحن حتى في التعبيرات اليومية عندما نتحدث عن موت أي شخص نقول: "زهقت روحه"، أو "فاضت روحه"، أو "صعدت روحه إلى بارئها"، أو "خرج السر الإلهي". كل هذه تعبيرات عن الموت. ما معني الموت إذن؟ الموت ببساطة هو مفارقة الروح للجسد. مرة أخرى: الموت ـ بعبارة محددة ـ هو مفارقة الروح البشري للجسد البشري. 

  أما السيد المسيح فالأمر يختلف معه قليلا: السيد المسيح هو هذا الناسوت (الجسد + الروح) متحدا باللاهوت دائما. عندما يموت السيد المسيح فإنه أيضا، كما يموت البشر، تفارق الروح جسده. مثلا في متى 27: "فصرخ يسوع أيضا بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح"، فهكذا مات ابن الإنسان. الآن أين ذهب هذا اللاهوت الذي كان قبل الموت متحدا معه؟ ثلاثة احتمالات:

الأول: *مات اللاهوت بموت الناسوت*، وهذا محال وقد شرحنا ذلك. وهو محال حتى لو لم نشرح ذلك. 

الثاني: *ترك اللاهوت الناسوت وفارقه*، وهذا باب هرطقات تاريخية تعهد الآباء طويلا بالرد عليها وبيان انحرافها وفسادها، فإذا كنت مهتما بهذا الاحتمال ستجد كل هذه الهرطقات مع الرد عليها بالتفصيل على الشبكة. 

الثالث هو أخيرا ما نقول به: وهو أن اللاهوت ـ بعد موت الناسوت ـ *ظل متحدا بالجسد البشري كما ظل أيضا متحدا بالروح البشري*، حتى بعد انفصالهما بالموت. وعليه فكما ذكرت لك في المرة السابقة: "بقوة اللاهوت انطلق الروح يحرر الأبرار ويفتح الفردوس، كما أن الجسد أيضا بقوة اللاهوت ظل في القبر سليما لا يقربه الفساد أو التحلل حتى قام في اليوم الثالث".


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> الثالث هو أخيرا ما نقول به: وهو أن اللاهوت ـ بعد موت الناسوت ـ *ظل متحدا بالجسد البشري كما ظل أيضا متحدا بالروح البشري*، حتى بعد انفصالهما بالموت. وعليه فكما ذكرت لك في المرة السابقة: "بقوة اللاهوت انطلق الروح يحرر الأبرار ويفتح الفردوس، كما أن الجسد أيضا بقوة اللاهوت ظل في القبر سليما لا يقربه الفساد أو التحلل حتى قام في اليوم الثالث".




مشاركة رائعة بكل ما جاء فيها بسبب تبسيط الشرح، وتستحق عليها الشكر أخي المبارك *خادم البتول. *وخصوصا الفقرة الأخيرة عن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت بعد الموت التي اختصرتُها في ردي بكلمة *دائما.*
 


أمة قال:


> اللاهوت كان* دائما* مع االناسوت ولكن بدون إمتزاج أو إختلاط  أو تغيير كما قلت سابقا.


الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## خادم البتول (22 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> مشاركة رائعة بكل ما جاء فيها بسبب تبسيط الشرح، وتستحق عليها الشكر أخي المبارك *خادم البتول. *وخصوصا الفقرة الأخيرة عن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت بعد الموت التي اختصرتُها في ردي بكلمة *دائما.*





أمة قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



 
   أشكرك أختي الغالية كثيرا على كلماتك الرقيقة وعلى تقديرك. نعم، أنت بالفعل وضعتِ كل ما شرحته في كلمة واحدة هي "دائما"! النساء أحيانا أكثر بلاغة من الرجال! أنت الدليل على أننا فقط نظلمهم عندما نتهمهم بـ"الرغي" و"كتر الحكي والكلام"! ​ 
   هذه أختى الغالية هي في النهاية قضية عقيدية إيمانية، ولذلك أثق أننا جميعا نقول الشيء نفسه، فقط يشرح كلٌ منا بطريقته وأسلوبه. ​ 
أشكرك مرة أخرى، والرب يبارك حياتك. ​ 

(أيضا أشكر أصحاب السمو الأحباء شيفرد وبيليفر وكل من أبدى الإعجاب والتقدير، وأرجو أن تسامحوني لأنني لا أملك بعد أن أرد لكم هذا، ولكن عزائي أنكم تعرفون ـ بقلوبكم ـ كل ما بقلبي.  ربنا يبارك الجميع). ​


----------



## Abdel Messih (22 يونيو 2012)

> و اين كان اللاهوت هل كان متحدا بالجسد و لكنه لم يمت ام اتحد بالروح؟


ظل متحداً بالجسد و الروح و لم يمت ( أى اللاهوت لم يمت ) و لكن الجسد مات لأنه فارق الروح البشرية


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2012)

مستر ب،
اليك هذا الموضوع الجديد ستجد فيه شرحا مبسطا.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212745


----------



## mr.B (22 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> اللاهوت أيضا لم يمتزج بالناسوت. بل اتحد معه دون امتزاج أو إختلاط أو تغيير.
> 
> أعجبني قولك تغيرت خواص الحديد. أنت فعلا أصبت في العمق.
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لكي
ساستخلص ما فهمته و صححيه لي ان كان به خطأ
اللاهوت كان مع الناسوت دائما فلم يفارقه و لكنه لم يمتزج معه و بالتالي عندما حدث الموت مات الناسوت و لكن لم يتأثر اللاهوت لانه غير ممتزج مع الناسوت
هل هذا صحيح ام اني وقعت في خطأ؟
و شكرا لكي علي وقتك و جهدك



johnnie قال:


> التغيير هنا كلمة خطيرة جداً....
> 
> 
> الحديد ظل صلباً.....والحرارة او النار لم تتغير...
> ...


وضحت هذه النقطة


خادم البتول قال:


> الرائعة *أمــة* قامت بالرد على كل ما جئت به عدا هذا السطر، الذي تركته فيما يبدو لضعفي، ولكن ليتها ردت عليه أيضا. لو أنها فعلت لكان ذلك بالعكس يسعدني، وعليه أطلب منها فضلا إذا استمر الحوار أن ترد عني، فأنا بالأحرى منها أتعلم. إنما أردت فقط أن أتعرض مباشرة لمفهوم "الموت" ذاته، لأنني نادرا ما أرى ذلك في الرد على هذا السؤال الشهير، رغم أن هذا الذي أقول هو نفسه ليس جديدا، بل هو بالنص في القسمة السريانية: "هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد وذبح وانحنى بالصليب وانفصلت نفسه من جسده، إذ لاهوته لم ينفصل قط لا من نفسه ولا من جسده".
> 
> 
> لا يا أخي الحبيب: لا تفصل الناسوت عن الروح. ما هو الناسوت؟ الناسوت هو الجسد والروح معا. أي إنسان في هذا العالم هو جسد + روح. أنت شخصيا جسد + روح. (في دراسة كتابية أعمق نرى أن الإنسان جسد + نفس + روح، لكن للتبسيط سنقف الآن عند الجسد والروح فقط). نحن حتى في التعبيرات اليومية عندما نتحدث عن موت أي شخص نقول: "زهقت روحه"، أو "فاضت روحه"، أو "صعدت روحه إلى بارئها"، أو "خرج السر الإلهي". كل هذه تعبيرات عن الموت. ما معني الموت إذن؟ الموت ببساطة هو مفارقة الروح للجسد. مرة أخرى: الموت ـ بعبارة محددة ـ هو مفارقة الروح البشري للجسد البشري.
> ...


شكرا لك شرحك واضح بالنسبة لي


Abdel Messih قال:


> ظل متحداً بالجسد و الروح و لم يمت ( أى اللاهوت لم يمت ) و لكن الجسد مات لأنه فارق الروح البشرية


شكرا لك ايضا


أمة قال:


> مستر ب،
> اليك هذا الموضوع الجديد ستجد فيه شرحا مبسطا.
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212745


شكرا جزيلا لكي
الموضوع هكذا تم توضيحه لي تماما
فشكرا لكم علي وقتكم و جهدكم
حقا لم تكن هذه النقطة واضحة لي من قبل
هل استطيع اليوم ان اسأل سؤال اخر ام انه سؤال واحد فقط في اليوم ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2012)

> و لكن لم يتأثر اللاهوت لانه غير ممتزج مع الناسوت


ليس لأنه غير ممتزج مع الناسوت (فهذا سبب ثاني وليس أول) ولكن السبب الرئيسي أن اللاهوت لا يموت..


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2012)

مستر ب

نعم يمكنك أن تسأل سؤالا آخر، ولكن في موضوع ثاني لكي نحافظ على نظام القسم. 
لكل سؤال موضوع.

الرب يباركك


----------



## عبد النور2011 (23 يونيو 2012)

(عظيم هو سر التقوى اللة ظهر فى الجسد)
من مثلك ياربى يسوع من هو قدير كقدرتك من يحب مثل محبتك للبشر
لك المجد والعظمة والسلطان الى الابد اللة القدير والقادر على كل شى امين


----------



## mr.B (23 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ليس لأنه غير ممتزج مع الناسوت (فهذا سبب ثاني وليس أول) ولكن السبب الرئيسي أن اللاهوت لا يموت..


شكرا لك علي الاضافة:flowers:


أمة قال:


> مستر ب
> 
> نعم يمكنك أن تسأل سؤالا آخر، ولكن في موضوع ثاني لكي نحافظ على نظام القسم.
> لكل سؤال موضوع.
> ...


شكرا لكي
سأطرح سؤالي الثاني الان ان شاء الله في موضوع مختلف


----------

